
Ask HN: Multiplayer, web-based, arcade games like slither.io - j1vms
Interested to find out if anyone else has launched any games in a similar vein, in the over two and half years since slither.io launched.<p>That is, games with:<p><pre><code>  - Arcade style graphics
  - Multiplayer (10+, even 100+)
  - Web-based
  - Nearly one click to start playing</code></pre>
======
ArtWomb
I still think generals.io is one of the best. There remain significant
technical challenges to making HTML5 games at web scale. Making sure actual
humans, not bots, are playing is of primary importance. Then there are the
actual economics. Cloud traffic can become expensive even at <1000 concurrent
players. Majority of revenue will be ad-based. There is demand for great
browser based games. Even in LAN configuration. It's a question of who can
invest in the web. And who can design specifically for the medium. With the
result possibly looking quite different than 60fps arcade style games. Best of
luck ;)

